# Crabbing..one more way to have a good time on the water...



## Hard Core

Hey....



Any of you guys ever set out crab traps?





Here in Alabama we can set out 5 traps per person in designated areas. I really got into it this past summer. We were catching over 100 big blue crabs every weekend. It was fun and we enjoyed a big crab boil every Sunday afternoon. Here is some pix. There are a few tips that I can share if anyone is interested. 

































If that don't look like a good time and good eating....move back up North..



Ronnie


----------



## P-cola_Native

That's a mess of crabs for five traps!

I can show you how to rig a vertical door on your trap to make it easier to shake the crabs out. I'll take a pic of one of mine tomorrow and post it.

I ran 200 traps last summer and it's in my blood now. I can't wait till they fire back off, I've been building traps for the last two months. I go to sleep at night thinking about were I'm going to put them.


----------



## Hard Core

P-Cola Native...



200 traps..!!! WOW... I would love to get some tips from you...!!! I am just playing around...you sir are a CRAB FISHERMAN..!!!



I am running a total of 10 - 20 traps...all according to how many folks I can talk into going with me. We get five per person so if I can get a friend or two and maybe my son we can run a total of 20. I will usually set them out Friday night and run them Saturday and Sunday morning. I pick them up on the Sunday run. Using a recreational license lets me set out in areas closed to commercial licenses. It limits me to 5 traps each but you can see..that is all I need for a Sunday crab boil. I want to see your trap door set up. The hardest part is shaking them out of the trap. If you can make it easier I would be happy to change my traps. Looking forward to seeing it..!!!



Ronnie


----------



## biggamefishr

any and all tips would be great. I haven't set out any traps since i was about 16. I should probably buy some this year and get back after it


----------



## P-cola_Native

Vertical doors are the only way to go, the crabs fall right out. I'll get you a pic tomorrow.

How hard is it to get a commercial licence in AL? They are expensive $$$ in FL. 

I didn't know y'all had different areas for commercial and recreational in AL. Over here in FL you can set them out anywhere as long as it isn't in a marked channel. I welcome recreational crabbers to set their pots out near mine, it's all fair game as long as you don't mess with each other's traps.

I'll give you any pointers I can. Fresh mullet and snapper heads are the best baits, but it only last two days in the trap when the water gets real hot.

If you ever have problems with dead loss, you can do a little more to keep them alive than a shrimp basket. The way we do it is we soak down a wooden fish crate (get them at fishhouses)to keep the crabs in, and keep it covered with a wet piece of burlap. Keep the box and the burlap wet and the crabs will stay alive,which is only a problem when it gets really hot.

Also, two pieces of rebar in the bottom of the trap will keep them from getting blown around during storms and makes the crabs easier to shake out of the trap. I'll get a pic of how I rig that too.


----------



## Lakewoodwife

Negus, those pics and crabs are AWESOME!!! I wanna catch some SO bad!!! What kind of bait did you use; if you don't mind me askin?? Great job!! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## P-cola_Native

I can also tell you that the crab in the bottom left hand corner of your trap in that pic is a ripe sally crab (female nearing virginal molt). If you would have thrown that baby in a bucket with a little water you would have had a soft shell in a day or so.


----------



## TWINKIE6816

I have always wanted to learn the how's and dont's of crabbing in Pensacola. My father-in-law gave me 2 cheap traps but, I have been wanting to throw them out while I fish a few hours and see what I can get but, I don't know the 1st thing about any of it. What are the rules and regs. in Florida. The FWC website, to me, is somewhat vague on any info. Not to mention, I know nothing about the crabs themselves. I can't wait to see where this post goes in a few days! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sailor50

Those pictures are great Negus, makes me want to go get some crabs. I have done a little crabbing over here in Choctawhatchee Bay, mostly on the Eglin flats in 4-6'of water in the summer. I have read that blue crabs bury themselves in the mud in the winter or go to deeper water, but that you can still catch them. So I was going to set some traps this weekend and find out, will let you all know if i have any luck. Only have 3 traps, may try to get 2 more. 

Here is a link I have been reading, some good information it seems. http://www.bluecrab.info/forum/index.php

Always used chicken or leftovers from fish for bait, but read that cow lips are the best. Have no idea where to get them


----------



## jigslinger

> *TWINKIE6816 (1/20/2009)*I have always wanted to learn the how's and dont's of crabbing in Pensacola. My father-in-law gave me 2 cheap traps but, I have been wanting to throw them out while I fish a few hours and see what I can get but, I don't know the 1st thing about any of it. What are the rules and regs. in Florida. The FWC website, to me, is somewhat vague on any info. Not to mention, I know nothing about the crabs themselves. I can't wait to see where this post goes in a few days! Thanks for sharing!


From what I remember there isn't much to it. My grandfather used to have 2 or 3 of the box traps with the fold down sides that we caught quite a few with on the old bay bridge. We'd stop at the fish market on the way and get fish heads for bait along with some shrimp for the trout and croakers and fish about halfway out on the Gulf Breeze side. We'd check them every 15 or 20 minutes and almost always caught enough for a boil, but add ten or fifteen pounds of shrimp and frying the fish we'd catch made for some great family meals and memories. Good eating right there!


----------



## Hard Core

Here is a link I have been reading, some good information it seems. http://www.bluecrab.info/forum/index.php

Sailor 50

What a great link...!!!!



Thank you for posting that up. That site will become one of my favorites..



Ronnie


----------



## asago

I'll never forget over in West Bay two years ago my son and I were headed out w/ about 10 traps in the morning and at the ramp there was a little girl - had to be no more than 10 years old. She was handlining w/ a piece of chicken for crabs off the dock. Her cooler was empty when we left...

So we head out and drop our traps around 8:00 in the morning, go play in the bay for most of the day - I think we caught a few flounder and trout - nothing much to speak of but a good time. We head back to pull our traps (about a 8 hour soak on them) and we come up with small numbers, real small numbers - maybe 5-8 crabs across all the pots and out of those only a few keepers.

Disappointed we head back to the ramp and the little girl is still sitting there. As we are loading the boat on the trailer she is watching us intently, we're unrigging traps, putting rods away, coiling lines, rinsing the deck, etc... and she pipes up and says 

"How many crabs you got?"

We reply, "only a few, we didn't do too well"

To which she replies "I got a bunch" and proceeds to show us a cooler full, probably 75 or more crabs in it...

Before we could say a word she says:

"That's pretty funny ain't it - I'm just a little girl with a chicken and a string and y'all have all that fancy stuff and I got WAY more crabs than you"

All I could do was pat her on the head and say "You're a pretty smart little girl you know that" and we went on her way.... 

Obvious lesson: Keep it simple!


----------



## dailysaw

> *asago (1/20/2009)*I'll never forget over in West Bay two years ago my son and I were headed out w/ about 10 traps in the morning and at the ramp there was a little girl - had to be no more than 10 years old. She was handlining w/ a piece of chicken for crabs off the dock. Her cooler was empty when we left...
> 
> So we head out and drop our traps around 8:00 in the morning, go play in the bay for most of the day - I think we caught a few flounder and trout - nothing much to speak of but a good time. We head back to pull our traps (about a 8 hour soak on them) and we come up with small numbers, real small numbers - maybe 5-8 crabs across all the pots and out of those only a few keepers.
> 
> Disappointed we head back to the ramp and the little girl is still sitting there. As we are loading the boat on the trailer she is watching us intently, we're unrigging traps, putting rods away, coiling lines, rinsing the deck, etc... and she pipes up and says
> 
> "How many crabs you got?"
> 
> We reply, "only a few, we didn't do too well"
> 
> To which she replies "I got a bunch" and proceeds to show us a cooler full, probably 75 or more crabs in it...
> 
> Before we could say a word she says:
> 
> "That's pretty funny ain't it - I'm just a little girl with a chicken and a string and y'all have all that fancy stuff and I got WAY more crabs than you"
> 
> All I could do was pat her on the head and say "You're a pretty smart little girl you know that" and we went on her way....
> 
> Obvious lesson: Keep it simple!


great story! smart girl. draging achicken leg. pretty simple


----------



## Corpsman

> *dailysaw (1/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *asago (1/20/2009)*I'll never forget over in West Bay two years ago my son and I were headed out w/ about 10 traps in the morning and at the ramp there was a little girl - had to be no more than 10 years old. She was handlining w/ a piece of chicken for crabs off the dock. Her cooler was empty when we left...
> 
> So we head out and drop our traps around 8:00 in the morning, go play in the bay for most of the day - I think we caught a few flounder and trout - nothing much to speak of but a good time. We head back to pull our traps (about a 8 hour soak on them) and we come up with small numbers, real small numbers - maybe 5-8 crabs across all the pots and out of those only a few keepers.
> 
> Disappointed we head back to the ramp and the little girl is still sitting there. As we are loading the boat on the trailer she is watching us intently, we're unrigging traps, putting rods away, coiling lines, rinsing the deck, etc... and she pipes up and says
> 
> "How many crabs you got?"
> 
> We reply, "only a few, we didn't do too well"
> 
> To which she replies "I got a bunch" and proceeds to show us a cooler full, probably 75 or more crabs in it...
> 
> Before we could say a word she says:
> 
> "That's pretty funny ain't it - I'm just a little girl with a chicken and a string and y'all have all that fancy stuff and I got WAY more crabs than you"
> 
> All I could do was pat her on the head and say "You're a pretty smart little girl you know that" and we went on her way....
> 
> Obvious lesson: Keep it simple!
> 
> 
> 
> great story! smart girl. draging achicken leg. pretty simple
Click to expand...



Thanks. Good story


----------



## Lost Angel

WOW....I really think I want some crabs....havent set a trap since I was younger with my parents on old 3mile.....It used to be a blast and we used to get soooooo many.....but that chicken on a line has got to be true cause my sister-in-law used to get them all the time on her fishing poles....and just reel them in....simplicity has got to work best.


----------



## Hard Core

A few crabbing tips from a rank amateur....



Okay..here we go..

Please remember that we all have different goals when we decide to partake in any activity. In crabbing I want to catch enough for a large crab boil on the weekend. We usually can eat about 40 - 50 crabs if I invite enough folks over. If I catch more than that I go ahead and pick them and it goes in the freezer. I can usually catch that many in one day with ten traps. About 4-5 nice crabs per trap per day is my average this past summer. I catch a lot more than that but I usually only keep the largest crabs. In Alabama we have a 5 inch carapace rule. No crabs can be kept that measure under 5 inches across the shell. If I am having a slow weekend we will keep some that are just over the limit. I do like to be very productive with any activity I get involved with and crabbing is no exception. I outline the above so you know where i am coming from when I post up a tip. I am not trying to make a living doing this but I also hate to waste time. 



First thing I think is important is a good trap. If you have crab trap from Wal Mart please do yourself a favor. Go out right now and sit it behind your car. Tomorrow morning back up over it when you are leaving to go to work. Give it a good look before you get gone to be sure that it no longer resembles a crab trap. We don't want anyone else ever making the mistake you made again. That is NOT a crab trap. Now..go to a good local outdoor supply store. Over here we have both Brunsons Net and Fishermans Discount that make a crab trap that will actually catch crabs. I am sure there are several great suppliers over in P Cola that makes a good trap also. 



Once you have a good trap now you have to tune it. Look at the entrance way. Crabs hate to have a wire touch their back. They will back out of your trap if they feel that wire on the way in. Bend the wires at the top of each entranceway up. Leave the bottom wires straight out into the trap. Now as P Cola Native said you need to add rebar to the bottom of the trap to make it stay in place. Just the wind on your float cork can drag a trap a good ways. Combine that with a current and you will be chasing traps forever. I add one crab trap width of 3/4 rebar to my traps. If you use smaller rebar just add more than one length. I used 3/4 because it was available to me free.



In Alabama recreational crabbers must use an orange float that is at least 5 inch diameter. The float must be marked with an R. Most folks are not aware of this rule and ignore it. Lose a few 30.00 traps to the Conservation guys and you will soon figure out it is cheaper to abide by the rule.



A good idea is also to add a weight about three foot from your float to sink your crab trap line. That will keep it out of boat props. 



That is all the time I have tonight to talk to ya'll. As Buzzard Bait or whatever he calls himself said..I am an "old coot" and need my beauty rest. If anyone is still interested I will post some more info. A lot of the information I am sharing is info learned from my best friend who was up until recently a King Crab fisherman in the Bering Sea. Yep...he is one of those insane folks from Deadliest Catch. Most of those guys on that show worked for him when they first got into king crab fishing. We have found that what works for king crabs also works for blue crabs. Let me know if you want to hear more..

Still waiting for that info from P Cola Native..



Ronnie


----------



## It'll Fish

> *asago (1/20/2009)*I'll never forget over in West Bay two years ago my son and I were headed out w/ about 10 traps in the morning and at the ramp there was a little girl - had to be no more than 10 years old. She was handlining w/ a piece of chicken for crabs off the dock. Her cooler was empty when we left...
> 
> So we head out and drop our traps around 8:00 in the morning, go play in the bay for most of the day - I think we caught a few flounder and trout - nothing much to speak of but a good time. We head back to pull our traps (about a 8 hour soak on them) and we come up with small numbers, real small numbers - maybe 5-8 crabs across all the pots and out of those only a few keepers.
> 
> Disappointed we head back to the ramp and the little girl is still sitting there. As we are loading the boat on the trailer she is watching us intently, we're unrigging traps, putting rods away, coiling lines, rinsing the deck, etc... and she pipes up and says
> 
> "How many crabs you got?"
> 
> We reply, "only a few, we didn't do too well"
> 
> To which she replies "I got a bunch" and proceeds to show us a cooler full, probably 75 or more crabs in it...
> 
> Before we could say a word she says:
> 
> "That's pretty funny ain't it - I'm just a little girl with a chicken and a string and y'all have all that fancy stuff and I got WAY more crabs than you"
> 
> All I could do was pat her on the head and say "You're a pretty smart little girl you know that" and we went on her way....
> 
> Obvious lesson: Keep it simple!




That's how I started, When I was 6yrs old, you would be amazed at how many you can catch off one piece of chicken. 

We lived down BayshoreDr inGulf Breeze on the bayI'd hang a leg or thigh by every pole out the dock and scoop them up with a net.You could get 25 or 30 every day just playing around.

Damn:banghead:banghead:bangheadthat was 48yrs ago:banghead


----------



## Marine Scout

Now that is some good eating!! Looks like the ones we would

get back home in Maryland (chesapeake bay)

great job, great pics!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## asago

Here's another way to catch 'em (I actually have two of these things I got as a gift years ago, never took them out of the package)

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/yWWCqrJZJ20&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Negus 26 (1/20/2009)* That is NOT a crab trap. Now..go to a good local outdoor supply store. Over here we have both Brunsons Net and Fishermans Discount that make a crab trap that will actually catch crabs. I am sure there are several great suppliers over in P Cola that makes a good trap also.
> 
> 
> Still waiting for that info from P Cola Native..
> 
> Ronnie


We have a guy that builds good traps over hear, but no actual supplier. I go to Brunson's for all my stuff.

I will get the pics posted of the doors today. I've got to download the software for my new digital camera. I got it for christmas, and just haven'tgotten around to it yet.

Negus,

There is also a place in Bayou la Batre that sells traps cheaper than Brunson's.


----------



## Hard Core

Simplified Florida Crabbing Regs



Blue Crab Limits



No Females With Eggs 

No Size Limit 

10 Gallons of Whole Blue Crabs Per Person, Per Day 





Blue Crab Allowable Harvesting Gear



Maximum of 5 blue crab traps per person as described in the summary of blue crab trapping rules below 

dip or landing net 

drop net 

fold up trap with a square base panel no larger than one foot square 

hook and line 

push scrape 

trotline 

Blue Crab Trapping Rules



Five trap maximum per person 

Buoy must have a legible ?R? at least two inches high, permanently affixed to it. Buoys are not required if trap is fished from a dock. 

Trap shall have harvesters name and address permanently affixed to it in legible letters. 

Traps must be pulled manually (not by a trap puller). Any vessel that is rigged with a trap puller will be considered a commercial vessel and the appropriate licenses will be required. 

Traps must be pulled only during daylight hours. 

Traps must not be placed in navigational channels of the intracoastal waterways, or in navigational channels maintained and marked by any county, municipal, state or federal governmental agency. 

No harvest allowed with any trap out of state waters (seaward of nine nautical miles from shore on the Gulf of Mexico or seaward of three nautical miles from shore on the Atlantic Ocean). 

A Florida recreational fishing license is required to harvest blue crabs under the recreational fishing regulations. 

Blue crab trap specifications are the same for recreational and commercial harvesters. Trap specifications may be found in Rule 68B-45.004, Florida Administrative Code. 

Can female blue crabs be harvested?



Female blue crabs may be harvested lawfully if they are not bearing eggs. Although it is lawful to keep non-egg bearing female blue crabs, it is a conservation practice to release them unharmed. There has been evidence that the females support the population of the species. Male crabs are capable of mating several times, but females are only able to mate once, after they mature. If a juvenile female is harvested, there will be no chance that she will be able to reproduce. Additionally, mature females may store sperm in their bodies for several months after mating in order to spawn at a later date. If a mature female is harvested, though she may not exhibit eggs, there is no certainty that she has spawned. Releasing female blue crabs enhances reproductive capacity and population renewal. 



Full Version of Regulations



H68B-45.004 Regulation and Prohibition of Certain Harvesting Gear.

(1) Except as provided in subsections (2), (3), (4), (5) and (6) below, the following types of gear shall be the only types of gear

allowed for the harvest of blue crab in or from state waters:

(a) Traps meeting the following specifications:

1. Traps shall be constructed of wire with a minimum mesh size of 1 1/2 inches and have throats or entrances located only on a

vertical surface. Beginning on January 1, 1995, traps shall have a maximum dimension of 24 inches by 24 inches by 24 inches or a

volume of 8 cubic feet and a degradable panel that meets the specifications of subsection (7) of this rule.

2. All traps shall have a buoy or a time release buoy attached to each trap or at each end of a weighted trotline which buoy shall

be constructed of styrofoam, cork, molded polyvinyl chloride, or molded polystyrene, be of sufficient strength and buoyancy to

float, and be of such color, hue and brilliancy to be easily distinguished, seen, and located. Buoys shall be either spherical in shape

with a diameter no smaller than 6 inches or some other shape so long as it is no shorter than 10 inches in the longest dimension and

the width at some point exceeds 5 inches. No more than 5 feet of any buoy line attached to a buoy used to mark a blue crab trap or

attached to a trotline shall float on the surface of the water.

3. Each trap used for harvesting blue crab for commercial purposes shall have the harvester?s blue crab endorsement number

permanently affixed to it. Each buoy attached to such a trap shall have the number permanently affixed to it in legible figures at

least two inches high. The buoy color and license number shall also be permanently and conspicuously displayed on any vessel

used for setting the traps and buoys, so as to be readily identifiable from the air and water, in the following manner:

a. From the Air ? The buoy design approved by the Commission shall be displayed and be permanently affixed to the

uppermost structural portion of the vessel and displayed horizontally with the painted design up. If the vessel is an open design

(such as a skiff boat), in lieu of a separate display, one seat shall be painted with buoy assigned color with permit numbers,

unobstructed and no smaller than 10 inches in height, painted thereon in contrasting color. Otherwise, the display shall exhibit the

harvester?s approved buoy design, unobstructed, on a circle 20 inches in diameter, outlined in a contrasting color, together with the

permit numbers permanently affixed beneath the circle in numerals no smaller than 10 inches in height.

b. From the Water ? The buoy design approved by the Commission shall be displayed and be permanently affixed vertically to

both the starboard and port sides of the vessel near amidship. The display shall exhibit the harvester?s approved buoy design,

unobstructed, on a circle 8 inches in diameter, outlined in a contrasting color, together with the permit numbers permanently affixed

beneath the circle in numerals no smaller than 4 inches in height.

4. The buoy attached to each trap used to harvest blue crab, other than those used to harvest for commercial purposes, shall

have a legible ?R?, at least two inches high, permanently affixed to it. The trap shall have the harvester?s name and address

permanently affixed to it in legible letters. The buoy requirements of this subparagraph shall not apply to traps fished from a dock.

5. Each trap with a mesh size of 1 1/2 inches or larger shall have at least three unobstructed escape rings installed, each with a

minimum inside diameter of 2 3/8 inches. One such escape ring shall be located on a vertical outer surface adjacent to each crab

retaining chamber.

6. Each throat (entrance) in any trap used to harvest blue crabs shall be horizontally oriented, i.e., the width of the opening

where the throat meets the vertical wall of the trap and the opening of the throat at its farthest point from the vertical wall, inside the

trap, is greater than the height of any such opening. No such throat shall extend farther than 6 inches into the inside of any trap,

measured from the opening where the throat meets the vertical wall of the trap to the opening of the throat at its farthest point from

the vertical wall, inside the trap.

7. Subparagraphs 1. through 6. shall not apply to any trap used to harvest blue crabs for other than commercial purposes, which

trap has a volume of no more than 1 cubic foot and is fished from a vessel, a dock, or from shore.

(b) Dip or landing net.

(c) Drop net.

(d) Fold-up trap with a square base panel no larger than one foot square.

(e) Hook and line gear.

- 351

(f) Push scrape.

(g) Trotline.

(2)(a) Peeler crabs may be harvested in traps constructed of wire with a minimum mesh size of one inch and with the throats or

entrances located only on a vertical surface. Such traps shall have a maximum dimension of 24 inches by 24 inches by 24 inches or

a volume of 8 cubic feet and a degradable panel.

(b) Each trap used to harvest peeler crabs shall have buoys and be identified as described in subparagraph (a)2., and (a)3. or

(a)4. of this subsection.

(c) All peeler crabs harvested must be kept in a container separate from other blue crabs.

(d) Each trap used to harvest peeler crabs shall only be baited with live male blue crabs. Male crabs so used as bait to attract

female blue crabs into peeler traps may be periodically fed with no more than a single bait fish. Any trap used to harvest blue crabs

that is baited with anything other than live male blue crabs shall meet the requirements of paragraph (1)(a) of this rule.

(3) In addition to the allowable gear provided for in subsections (1) and (2) above, blue crabs harvested in fresh water may be

harvested with gear permitted by the Commission.

(4) Blue crabs may be harvested as an incidental bycatch of shrimp trawls lawfully harvesting shrimp, provided the amount of

blue crabs so harvested does not exceed 200 pounds of blue crabs per vessel per trip.

(5) Blue crabs not meeting the size requirements contained in Rule 68B-45.003, F.A.C., may be harvested as a directed catch

by or with a dip or landing net or as bycatch of live bait shrimp trawls, provided the total amount of blue crab harvested in either

case does not exceed 10 gallons per person or per vessel per day, whichever is less. Undersized blue crabs so harvested shall be

maintained alive and shall be sold, bought, bartered, or exchanged solely for use as live bait. Blue crabs harvested as bycatch of live

bait shrimp trawls shall be counted for purposes of determining compliance with subsections (4) above and (6) below. No person

harvesting blue crabs as a directed catch by or with a dip or landing net shall, on the same trip, harvest blue crabs using any other

gear.

(6) Blue crabs may be harvested as an incidental bycatch of other species lawfully harvested with other types of gear so long as

the amount does not exceed the bag limit specified in Rule 68B-45.005, F.A.C., and does not violate any other applicable provision

of law.

(7) A trap shall be considered to have a degradable panel if one of the following methods is used in construction of the trap:

(a) The trap lid tie-down strap is secured to the trap at one end by a single loop of untreated jute twine. The trap lid must be

secured so that when the jute degrades, the lid will no longer be securely closed.

(b) The trap lid tie-down strap is secured to the trap at one end with a corrodible loop composed of non-coated steel wire

measuring 24 gauge or thinner. The trap lid must be secured so that when the loop degrades, the lid will no longer be securely

closed.

(c) The trap lid tie-down strap is secured to the trap at one end by an untreated pine dowel no larger than 2 inches in length by

3/8 inch in diameter. The trap lid must be secured so that when the dowel degrades, the lid will no longer be securely closed.

(d) The trap contains at least one sidewall with a rectangular opening no smaller in either dimension than 6 inches in height by

3 inches in width. This opening must be laced, sewn, or otherwise obstructed by a single length of untreated jute twine knotted only

at each end and not tied or looped more than once around a single mesh bar. When the jute degrades, the opening in the sidewall of

the trap will no longer be obstructed.

(e) The trap contains at least one sidewall with a rectangular opening no smaller in either dimension than 6 inches in height by

3 inches in width. This opening must be obstructed with an untreated pine slat or slats no thicker than 3/8 inch. When the slat

degrades, the opening in the sidewall of the trap will no longer be obstructed.

(f) The trap contains at least one sidewall with a rectangular opening no smaller in either dimension than 6 inches in height by

3 inches in width. The opening may either be laced, sewn, or otherwise obstructed by non-coated steel wire measuring 24 gauge or

thinner or be obstructed with a panel of ferrous single-dipped galvanized wire mesh made of 24 gauge or thinner wire. When the

wire or wire mesh degrades, the opening in the sidewall of the trap will no longer be obstructed.

(g) The trap contains at least one sidewall with a rectangular opening no smaller in either dimension than 6 inches in height by

3 inches in width. The opening may be obstructed with a rectangular panel made of any material, fastened to the trap at each of the

four corners of the rectangle by galvanized staples 16 gauge or thinner, rings made of non-coated 24 gauge or thinner wire, or single

strands of untreated jute twine. When the corner fasteners degrade, the panel will fall away and the opening in the sidewall of the

trap will no longer be obstructed.

( No person shall harvest or attempt to harvest blue crabs with any trap seaward of nine nautical miles from shore on the Gulf

of Mexico or seaward of three nautical miles from shore on the Atlantic Ocean.





Hope this helps anyone that had questions....



Ronnie


----------



## Trucker

Them crabs look good but I don't even know how to eat them. Guess I better have someone experienced around when I eat some or I might wind up eating the wrong part. Looks like alot of work to get enough for a bite.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

pretty cool stuff...have to go crabbin sometime.


----------



## bamasam

In Gulf Shores down at Little Lagoon Pass the wife will usually get a 5 gallon bucket full with a crab net and chicken right off the wall. I am thinking of dropping off a few traps in the Intercoastal next time I am down or over near Plash Island.


----------



## John B.

maybe it's just me, but i sense a bit of sarcasm in the original post, maybe dragged over from the shrimp/bycatch/save the croakers thread...

never the less, nice haul. :hungry.


----------



## Hard Core

> *John B. (1/22/2009)*maybe it's just me, but I sense a bit of sarcasm in the original post, maybe dragged over from the shrimp/bycatch/save the croakers thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Now John....
> 
> 
> 
> Please look right below at the bottom of this response to see if you should consider there ever being a hint of sarcasm in me..
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really mean any sarcasm in the original post..I think it was later on in the post where I gave some brief crabbing instructions. oke I just got to be sure my sarcasm is credited to the right messages... :letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I could have unintentionally said something that was sarcastic in that original post.....If I did please let me know what it was so I can go back.....read it again and enjoy it myself.....
> 
> 
> 
> Save a Croaker..Kill a Cat...!!!!
> 
> Ronnie


----------



## John B.

i'm all for killing cats, and all for killing croakers as long as a big trout or flounder is being caught in the process.

bring me some crabs :hungry.


----------



## Hard Core

> *Lakewoodwife (1/19/2009)*Negus, those pics and crabs are AWESOME!!! I wanna catch some SO bad!!! What kind of bait did you use; if you don't mind me askin?? Great job!! :bowdown:bowdown




LWWife....



I have tried it all but the best bait I can find is fresh pogies. If I can't get fresh pogies then I will buy a 20 lb box of frozen pogies. If no pogies are available then I will go for whatever I can get. Never chicken..always some type of fish. Chicken is for frying..also that would then make chicken be bait..and John B. would have to stop eating chicken also...!!! He never eats bait..!!! oke



Ronnie


----------

